# Ad Block Plus and Firefox



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

Adblock Plus

@AdblockPlus

You're using Firefox and @AdblockPlus
 stopped working? We'd love to fix this, but we can't. 

Currently, an issue with Firefox disabled all add-ons.  Hang in there while we wait for them to fix this! #FirefoxAddOns

3:48 AM · May 4, 2019 · Sprout Social


----------



## MaggieM (May 4, 2019)

Yeah ... they are messed up again .. only this time they disabled and removed all of my add-ons.  Great support .. can't get anything to work and when I try it tells me my internet connection is off .. bye bye Firefox !


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2019)

After all the hype surrounding Firefox "Quantum" only resulted in a worse product, I abandoned Firefox too.  I now use "Chromium"  - NOT Chrome - on my laptop (Linux).  It lacks some of the functionality that Firefox had, but it's a lot faster.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2019)

I keep Firefox and MS Edge on my system, but use Chrome 99% of the time.  Chrome seems to "search" much faster than these other two, and I've had Zero problems with Chrome.

Out of curiosity, I just went to Firefox....for the first time in many days....and it downloaded a couple of minutes of Updates, then went to what appears to be a new Home page....which looks completely different.  I'll fool with it another time, and see if its worth keeping.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

Until today, I never had a problem with Firefox. At this moment I'm using Edge, but I'm going back to Firefox to see what's what.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2019)

I wonder if that's what's stopped me getting access to another forum?... I can get in here ok... but not another forum, that said I've not had any notifications from firefox or adblock


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2019)

Mine is fixed; all my add-ons are back today.   (Thank GOODNESS; I didn't realize how bad the ads are everywhere; good grief.)


----------



## Mike (May 4, 2019)

I got a message today that several add-ons had been disabled.

When I had a look, I decided it would take some time to fix, so
I left it.

They are all working now, about 3 hours later, I didn't do anything.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2019)

I have Chrome and ad block on my chromebook....No more windows and firefox to deal with!!! I swore by firefox for years, but the last year and a half they have been nothing but problems..


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2019)

There was a notice on their website of the issue that started yesterday; apparently everything has been fixed.  So yay.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2019)

Firefox and Ad Blocker working fine here...


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

All fixed!


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2019)

We were at the store today, and when I came back, W10 did an update, and restart.  After that, I tried Firefox, and it is working ok...I just had to go to the "settings" page and designate Yahoo as my home page.


----------

